# Performance Catapults Looped Tube Assemblies & Pouches, And Natural Latex From Flatband



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Performance Catapults
Today was my first experience with looped tubes and to put it simply, I'm hooked! I've used mostly heavy gauge off-brand exercise bands for all of my shooting to date, with the exception of finally getting some TBG a couple of weeks ago, but I've been wanting to try looped tubes for awhile now. I finally ordered several of Jim's 1842 competition length assemblies and a bunch of his pouches and was very happy, but what surprised me was just how easy shooting these tubes was to adjust to. One of my slingshots that I'm my least accurate with is a natural ring shooter I made from a maple fork. I've shot looped flats, and crappy sudo-tapered tubes that I got from a local sporting goods store, on it with very little luck or consistency, so imagine my surprise when by the end of the day(5 different slingshots for about 6hrs shooting) I was shooting this somewhat uncomfortable frame as good as, or better than, any of my other slingshots. These tubes are awesome. Very smooth, and relatively easy draw, with a powerful but quiet shot. On Jims' advice I began shooting with the 90 degree pouch twist(towards face) and was quite quick to zero in on a large soda can from about 10-11 yrds. Just for confirmation of this technique I took a few shots like I normally would shooting flats, and wow... all over the place, but first shot with the twist again and BAM, clean hit, dead centre. After shooting them today I'm pretty much a full convert to the pouch twist, even when shooting flats. Thanks for the tip Jim, it's great advice!!! Also, I'd like to add my voice to the many in approval of Jims' pouch design. When I first rigged up a couple sets of TBG with them I was a bit skeptical because of how much smaller they were than the pouches I'd been used to, but after shooting them I realized how important pouch size is to a proper release for me. The smaller pouch forced me to hold only the ammo, instead of pinching the pouch tight around the shot like I had a tendency to do with the larger one and I noticed a nice jump in my consistency. Really looking forward to my SPS now(#14 Jaybird Osage is in the mail=))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Jim
Gary "Flatband"
I also got to shoot with some natural latex flatbands that I got from Gary, and what a treat that stuff is aswell. The power you get for the light draw weight is really impressive. If you haven't tried natural latex yet, DO IT, the stuff is great! I like my TBG, but not as much as my natural latex. The pouches I got from Flatband were really nice too, with my favorite being a double cupped w/centering hole in hinge. Really fast reload and a very clean release, tons of fun! Thanks Gary


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah the latex is very nice, i enjoy both the tubes and flat bands from Tex, i have his tubes on 3 of my slings, and flats on 1 of my other slings, i have all my ss's rigged slightly differently just to narrow down my like-dislikes, from light thera to heavy, from tubes to latex, i have to say, it depends on the day, temp, ammo, ss, so many factors in this one. doing butterfly with thera black right now, light long and remarkably fast, its all fun to experiment with.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Your detailed review was good read.
Thanks.


----------

